# Italy is a nightmare



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi guys 

First, sorry for my English, which will be too academic, I do not know colloquial English. 

I have read many threads, I like this forum. I love the lookmaxing section. 

So, to introduce myself briefly:
34 y.o. 
Kv
Low T 
Upper class 
Philosopher 
2 Nose jobs done 

Early next year I am planning a big surgery, Lefort + bsso + Orbital rims in Rome, either Marianetti or Pagnoni 

Prices here are not as high as in the Us 

From my experience, however, in the US is easier to have sex with decent women...I could have had some British/american girl when I was younger but I was Bluepilled at the time...Italian girls/woman are much more selective, both for ONS and LTR 

In the us, in my opinion, if you have a 5/6 face, you’re tall and a bit muscular, you fuck. In Italy you need a 6/7 face, being muscular is only a bonus 

How can I change nickname? I am rich guy, not rich giu...


----------



## Idontknowlol (Nov 27, 2019)

Real philosophers would not care about getting laid

But yeah, women in southern europe are much harder to have sex with


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> Real philosophers would not care about getting laid
> 
> But yeah, women in southern europe are much harder to have sex with


I need a wife guys...that’s all

Possibly, a 6 in look, it would be enough


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Nov 27, 2019)

As a white European you can slay much easier in America due to asian and Hispanic girls. But white girls are just as picky as in Europe although America is a big place so location can change it a bit.


----------



## Idontknowlol (Nov 27, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> I need a wife guys...that’s all
> 
> Possibly, a 6 in look, it would be enough



If you just want to settle down with an average looking woman, looks shouldn't be a problem, given you are not deformed or a midget

Sounds like your whole mindset is the problem


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


>


Yes, here I am, but this is a tactical pic...still in italy with this face you don’t find a 4


----------



## Pariah (Nov 27, 2019)

OP is fucked.


----------



## Idontknowlol (Nov 27, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> As a white European you can slay much easier in America due to asian and Hispanic girls. But white girls are just as picky as in Europe although America is a big place so location can change it a bit.



From what I've seen on the internet, girls in US use tinder pretty much just to fuck, and they are open about it

In my sub human balkan third world country, chicks use tinder as a way to chat with random dudes and gain confidence through white knights, with zero intense of fucking, or even going out on a date


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> From what I've seen on the internet, girls in US use tinder pretty much just to fuck, and they are open about it
> 
> In my sub human balkan third world country, chicks use tinder as a way to chat with random dudes and gain confidence through white knights, with zero intense of fucking, or even going out on a date


We tried many experiments in the italian forum...provided that you are Over 7, italian girls are Veryyy open minded about sex


Pariah said:


> OP is fucked.


Yeh I know but there is lefort + bsso + rims


----------



## Idontknowlol (Nov 27, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> We tried many experiments in the italian forum...provided that you are Over 7, italian girls are Veryyy open minded about sex
> 
> Yeh I know but there is lefort + bsso + rims



Is there italian forum equivalent to looksmaxx and lookism? o_O


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> Is there italian forum equivalent to looksmaxx and lookism? o_O


Yes, many, now 3 active, but with very few people


----------



## kamil (Nov 27, 2019)

Rich giù


----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Yes, here I am, but this is a tactical pic...still in italy with this face you don’t find a 4


You look a bit like @turkproducer


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

kamil said:


> Rich giù


Change in rich guy


----------



## OldRooster (Nov 27, 2019)

> Philosopher


Is that what they call basement dwellers in Italy?

You can't change your name. 

Your experience with US vs Italy probably has more to do with when you visited US you stayed in a Major Metro area on the east coast, probably NYC, where there are more women then men. But in Italy you live in a semirural area where there are more men than women. Suggest moving to Rome.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

OldRooster said:


> Is that what they call basement dwellers in Italy?
> 
> You can't change your name.
> 
> Your experience with US vs Italy probably has more to do with when you visited US you stayed in a Major Metro area on the east coast, probably NYC, where there are more women then men. But in Italy you live in a semirural area where there are more men than women. Suggest moving to Rome.



Yeah, absolutely right 
I live in Pisa, 80k people

Anyway, I was also thinking about american girls living in italy


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 27, 2019)

Just go NYC or LA, and slay asian and indian sloots.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

The problem is that I have a characteristic dinaric face, which here means shit...
I know that for me is impossible to look like a Crom or Atlantic, I just need a med-like face with small nose and good orbital support to live, I don’t care about slaying and these things, for peole like is the max


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Just go NYC or LA, and slay asian and indian sloots.


If I could get a Job, why not? 

You can’t understand, dinaric here is like being black in the south in ‘800
And I am not a basement dweller, I actually have a degree in phil and I work
One thing that I always wanted to say 

LMS theory is perfect for a country like the US 

In europe, unless you have tons of millions, it all comes down to look, because here almost everything is provided by the state through taxes


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 27, 2019)

you dont even know the gift you have with women who would priortize family and husbands over chad and vagina tingles. Just do like the rest of your countrymen and go to ukraine or bulgaria and fuck a bunch of whores then come back and find a wife.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> I need a wife guys...that’s all
> 
> Possibly, a 6 in look, it would be enough


You will never be 6psl


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> you dont even know the gift you have with women who would priortize family and husbands over chad and vagina tingles. Just do like the rest of your countrymen and go to ukraine or bulgaria and fuck a bunch of whores then come back and find a wife.


Hi 

It is not possible to find a wife if you are under 6...on the contrary, girls are quite easy to fuck here for a ONS if you are a 7 
It’s all about the face 
Many go to eastern countries for this reason, italians do marry a lot of eastern women and the trend is on the rise...
What could they do? You cannot expect common people to undergo a bimax only because fucking shitty girls want at least a 6/7

I would never marry a rumenian bitch for my money guys, I’d rather die under the knives


Fuk said:


> You will never be 6psl


Thank you for the frankness 

You think bimax + orbitsl rims will not be enough?


----------



## onnysk (Nov 27, 2019)

Italy is like any other south country, it's the guys who rule here not women.

The guys who slay the most are trustfund chadlites who have fathers with connections and can afford to party non stop.

Looks dont matter as much as having connections. A 5'10 low inhib trustfund normie will outslay 6'2 chad


But its starting to change, there are lots of feminist newspapers pushing women's issues on front page because of american influence


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 27, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Italy is like any other south country, it's the guys who rule here not women.
> 
> The guys who slay the most are trustfund chadlites who have fathers with connections and can afford to party non stop.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer 
It is true that if you have millions of euros, then you can have a girl even if you are a freak. 

However, in my experience, if you are under 6 you have no chance...and many woman are independent and relatively wealthy. As a said, LMS works in countries like the US, where social differences are wide and you have to pay by yourself for all the primary needs. 

In italy social inequalities are not so broad, very few people have billions or live in poverty...and the state provides everything you need if you have little money...
So money are not important here as an asset as they are in extra-european countries


----------



## duckpeter8000 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey Mr upper class, i would like to know how tall you are...


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

duckpeter8000 said:


> Hey Mr upper class, i would like to know how tall you are...


Hi 
180 cm


----------



## duckpeter8000 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thats above average in italy for sure...


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 28, 2019)

how are u 34 and still a virgin wtf?? u look p decent and tall


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

I met stacy italian woman. She was so beautiful. Till now on she is in my head. I go to bar only to talk to her again.


curryslayerordeath said:


> how are u 34 and still a virgin wtf?? u look p decent and tall


Read the op he said hes not virgin

Sorry he said he couldve had


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

5’11 in feet I think


toolateforme said:


> I met stacy italian woman. She was so beautiful. Till now on she is in my head. I go to bar only to talk to her again.
> 
> Read the op he said hes not virgin
> 
> Sorry he said he couldve had


No I am but voluntarily 

I could fuck under 3 italians or half-way decent strangers
In usa I could have a fucked some decent spanish like


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> 5’11 in feet I think
> 
> No I am but voluntarily
> 
> ...


Why are you even voluntarily celibate


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Why are you even voluntarily celibate


I am low T 
Italian girls that I could realistically have for a LTR are under 3 pls 
Abroad, is easier to fuck, but I want LTR and I’m not going to bring here some 30 yo russisn sluth to spend all my money and disappear, which is the norm here with eastern women


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> I am low T
> Italian girls that I could realistically have for a LTR are under 3 pls
> Abroad, is easier to fuck, but I want LTR and I’m not going to bring here some 30 yo russisn sluth to spend all my money and disappear, which is the norm here with eastern women


you only can get under 3psl?
how do you even know?
try talk to stacys and if it doesnt work just rope
at least thats what im trying to do


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> I am low T
> Italian girls that I could realistically have for a LTR are under 3 pls
> Abroad, is easier to fuck, but I want LTR and I’m not going to bring here some 30 yo russisn sluth to spend all my money and disappear, which is the norm here with eastern women


For looksmaxing sake change that haircutt you are not even trying to looksmax


----------



## Titbot (Nov 28, 2019)

Do you know @Kinko


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 28, 2019)

If u have the time it's probably better to wife hunt on your travels. Many countries value family, mostly poor ones. Would be ideal instead of some high standard feminist


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> For looksmaxing sake change that haircutt you are not even trying to looksmax


I underwent Rino twice 
Hairline is cope sorry, once you are NW0 it’s fine


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Do you know @Kinko


If he is a user in the italian community, yes, surely. Maybe he uses a different nickname. 
I have a legend tag in our forum


----------



## Titbot (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> If he is a user in the italian community, yes, surely. Maybe he uses a different nickname.
> I have a legend tag in our forum


He’s jacked , looks kind of like Bert. Thinks he’s psl 8. Horrible English


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> If u have the time it's probably better to wife hunt on your travels. Many countries value family, mostly poor ones. Would be ideal instead of some high standard feminist


Yes but same old story...
I could get either a 6/7 pls from central Africa or a 5/6 sluth from the East, and you have no idea how much I hate east european girls...they DO NOT value family at all, they value Money...they are the worst race possible, though genetically superior....

Many italian guys end up with east women, they were from middle or upper class and they get broke in a few years. Then, sluths disappear...it’s love!?!?


Titbot said:


> He’s jacked , looks kind of like Bert. Thinks he’s psl 8. Horrible English


I’ll ask on Telegram,we have a few groups about lookmaxing...
Everyone here speaks horrible English, I studied it privately for many years indeed


----------



## DoWhatYouCan (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Yes but same old story...
> I could get either a 6/7 pls from central Africa or a 5/6 sluth from the East, and you have no idea how much I hate east european girls...they DO NOT value family at all, they value Money...they are the worst race possible, though genetically superior....
> 
> Many italian guys end up with east women, they were from middle or upper class and they get broke in a few years. Then, sluths disappear...it’s love!?!?


always thought I would find a beautiful women to raise chad kids with from eastern europe, but if they don't care about family then what's the point.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

DoWhatYouCan said:


> always thought I would find a beautiful women to raise chad kids with from eastern europe, but if they don't care about family then what's the point.


Hi
I didn’t want to disappoint you, sorry 

However, realistically, I know many guys financially ruined by such eastern ladies...
It is somewhat true that they care more than ours about family, but you have to work like a mule and, when money come close to finish, then they usually leave. Maybe it is not so for everybody


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 28, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> From what I've seen on the internet, girls in US use tinder pretty much just to fuck, and they are open about it
> 
> In my sub human balkan third world country, chicks use tinder as a way to chat with random dudes and gain confidence through white knights, with zero intense of fucking, or even going out on a date


Same in my shithole third world country


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 28, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> Just do like the rest of your countrymen and go to ukraine or bulgaria and fuck a bunch of whores then come back and find a wife.


Isn't that the exact behaviour you all accuse women of?

Lol.


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 28, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Isn't that the exact behaviour you all accuse women of?
> 
> Lol.



yes. and?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 28, 2019)

U got the shit skin failo tbh


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 28, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> yes. and?


so, you feel comfortable with this ludicrous hypocricy?

Is this real life?


----------



## onnysk (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Yes but same old story...
> I could get either a 6/7 pls from central Africa or a 5/6 sluth from the East, and you have no idea how much I hate east european girls...*they DO NOT value family at all, they value Money...they are the worst race possible, though genetically superior....*
> 
> Many italian guys end up with east women, they were from middle or upper class and they get broke in a few years. Then, sluths disappear...it’s love!?!?
> ...








90% of hookers in italy are russian stacies


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 28, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> so, you feel comfortable with this ludicrous hypocricy?
> 
> Is this real life?



Do you also feel that its a hypocrisy that men shouldn't wear skirts, makeup and get penetrated?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> I am low T
> Italian girls that I could realistically have for a LTR are under 3 pls
> Abroad, is easier to fuck, but I want LTR and I’m not going to bring here some 30 yo russisn sluth to spend all my money and disappear, which is the norm here with eastern women


not low t
high retarted


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 28, 2019)

Kim Jong Un please nuke Italy


----------



## Deleted member 3381 (Nov 28, 2019)

italy is a shithole country


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 28, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> Do you also feel that its a hypocrisy that men shouldn't wear skirts, makeup and get penetrated?


If they want to, why not?

Also,men should also only get in touch with one single women accoring to the ancient, "sacred" social norms that you're undoubtably referring to.
Hook ups were looked down upon in both genders almost equally in the far past.


----------



## Kinko (Nov 28, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Do you know @Kinko


Nope,for me Is God country


----------



## Melo95 (Nov 28, 2019)

onnysk said:


> 90% of hookers in italy are russian stacies


Most Russian and eastern Euro women who have gone outside or live in other western countries are disgusting whores even if they haven't been prostitutes before. They date subhuman men and it looks completely off. Totally disgusting women many of them even though they're beautiful on the outside.


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 28, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> If they want to, why not?
> 
> Also,men should also only get in touch with one single women accoring to the ancient, "sacred" social norms that you're undoubtably referring to.
> Hook ups were looked down upon in both genders almost equally in the far past.


----------



## onnysk (Nov 28, 2019)

Melo95 said:


> Most Russian and eastern Euro women who have gone outside or live in other western countries are disgusting whores even if they haven't been prostitutes before. They date subhuman men and it looks completely off. Totally disgusting women many of them even though they're beautiful on the outside.


they´re soulless, good if you ur ugly but rich

bad if you want to be loved for your looks


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 28, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> Real philosophers would not care about getting laid


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm italian too and I agree.
I strongly believe this is the hardest country to get laid, only behind some arab countries where girls get killed if they have sex before marriage.
But I gave up to let anybody understand that, it's futile. At least, though, they don't get sex with Chad either. Everybody complain here, even big Chad.

The fact that we have 4-5 big forums dedicated to incel thoughts is indicative how shitty things are here. I can get girls everywhere in Europe, beside Italy (and Portugal)...that say something
Also, I believe Italy has the biggest amount of virgins out of all countries in the world. 

Nobody will say it, but I do believe many here never had a girl and even more only had one girlfriend in their entire life.


----------



## oldcell (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> I'm italian too and I agree.
> I strongly believe this is the hardest country to get laid, only behind some arab countries where girls get killed if they have sex before marriage.
> But I gave up to let anybody understand that, it's futile. At least, though, they don't get sex with Chad either. Everybody complain here, even big Chad.
> 
> ...


interesting
How does average italian at club looks like now? 
Are they looksmaxed? 
I think most people have good hair, beards and sense of style there, gymcelling is more popular at USA , UK


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

oldcell said:


> interesting
> How does average italian at club looks like now?
> Are they looksmaxed?
> I think most people have good hair, beards and sense of style there, gymcelling is more popular at USA , UK


I think people here are very blackpilled. Everybody care about their looks but for looks I mean face. 
You will not see as many buffed guys as in the US, Australia, Germany, Scandinavia, Russia or whatever......guys here don't give a fuck because they know young beautiful girls here couldn't care less about big muscles. The same is true in much of Southern Europe like France, Spain, Portugal ecc...guys aren't buffed. 

That being said, all guys here care about the face and social connections (ie social circle) because that's how you get a nice girl. 
Everybody here care about their hair, skin, eyes area, jaw, nose, eyebrows, chin ecc. There is a forum only dedicated to that and it's populated only by guys who ask for jaw surgery info, hair transplant, malar implants, orbital rim implants ecc

The same is true for social connections and social status....everybody is actively trying to get big social circle because that's how you meet girls....not from clubs and bars. So a good instagram account is extremely important. 

Lastly, yes it's true italian guys are style maxxed in terms of clothes because italian girls do care about how you're dressed. And since they care they spend money on it. They don't instead spend money for things italian girls don't give a shit about (ie gym). 

So, yeah there are some differences but usually people are are very blackpilled about face...everybody know that's what matter and they actively seek plastic surgery to improve their looks

Clubs look like shit here....it's a complete sausage fest, but italian guys don't go there as much anymore. Indeed many clubs are closing down. They figured out that a good girl can only be gotten through social circle, not in a club where chads hang around


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> I'm italian too and I agree.
> I strongly believe this is the hardest country to get laid, only behind some arab countries where girls get killed if they have sex before marriage.
> But I gave up to let anybody understand that, it's futile. At least, though, they don't get sex with Chad either. Everybody complain here, even big Chad.
> 
> ...


Not at all 

Many people I know had a ridicolously high number of girls...there is no difference IF you are a 7 

In 7 zone you can do everything and live the dream from your armchair on Tinder 

Cuz Tinder Works and many people have sex daily here on tinder...but they are good looking


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Not at all
> 
> Many people I know had a ridicolously high number of girls...there is no difference IF you are a 7
> 
> ...


Who? and Where? 
I live in Milan and nobody here slay through Tinder 
The only girls they get is their gfs who they got from their social circle. The others use their hand or go abroad to find a girl to slay.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> not low t
> high retarted


Why? You have problems


Noodlewhore said:


> Who? and Where?
> I live in Milan and nobody here slay through Tinder
> The only girls they get is their gfs who they got from their social circle. The others use their hand or go abroad to find a girl to slay.


Come on, Loser’s most famous experiment

He had a woman’s number afrer a 2 minutes chat on Tinder with Orbs’s pics...he said that he he was retarded and that he masturbates with liquid soap


----------



## oldcell (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> I think people here are very blackpilled. Everybody care about their looks but for looks I mean face.
> You will not see as many buffed guys as in the US, Australia, Germany, Scandinavia, Russia or whatever......guys here don't give a fuck because they know young beautiful girls here couldn't care less about big muscles. The same is true in much of Southern Europe like France, Spain, Portugal ecc...guys aren't buffed.
> 
> That being said, all guys here care about the face and social connections (ie social circle) because that's how you get a nice girl.
> ...



Great answer
This is exactly what i observed , i even worked with italian guys and it fits description
LEgit point that gymcelling is not so populat there and at south Europe guys are not buffed , they are lean stylemaxed with gret hair and skin
Are beards and stubble popular there? Do s;layers rocks facial hair?


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Apart from experiments, on Tinder is easy to fuck...if you are over 7 you fuck on tinder and through social circle, instsgram, facebook and so on...
If you are under 7, it’s over 

Anyway, Noodles, what’s up?


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Why? You have problems
> 
> Come on, Loser’s most famous experiment
> 
> He had a woman’s number afrer a 2 minutes chat on Tinder with Orbs’s pics...he said that he he was retarded and that he masturbates with liquid soap


What does that prove? You'll not slay here from Tinder
Actually even true Chads go after foreigner girls so that should tell something
Not saying that looks isn't important, of course it is, but italian girls are less likely to indulge in casual sex than girls from different backgrounds regardless of how hot the guy is.
They do are very hypergamous but for a LTR, they want the male model for a relationship. There are some exceptions of course but that's the norm. When they go abroad and nobody see them, probably they get sluttier but they aren't in Italy

Among my friends in Milan nobody get laid outside of a relationship and they aren't incel at all


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Great answer
> This is exactly what i observed , i even worked with italian guys and it fits description
> LEgit point that gymcelling is not so populat there and at south Europe guys are not buffed , they are lean stylemaxed with gret hair and skin
> Are beards and stubble popular there? Do s;layers rocks facial hair?



Not completely true about gymcelling 

In South Italy they are all gymcelling to find girls...
Many girls of poor hoods strive for big rude Gorillaz with tatoos all across the body
We call them tamarri 
It is a classical category of Italian trash tv


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 28, 2019)

giu giu giu


----------



## Melo95 (Nov 28, 2019)

onnysk said:


> they´re soulless, good if you ur ugly but rich
> 
> bad if you want to be loved for your looks


So fucking true. You won't get validated for your looks by most of them.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> What does that prove? You'll not slay here from Tinder
> Actually even true Chads go after foreigner girls so that should tell something
> Not saying that looks isn't important, of course it is, but italian girls are less likely to indulge in casual sex than girls from different backgrounds regardless of how hot the guy is.
> They do are very hypergamous but for a LTR, they want the male model for a relationship. There are some exceptions of course but that's the norm. When they go abroad and nobody see them, probably they get sluttier but they aren't in Italy
> ...



Noodle your friends are not so hot and popular as you think they are...

I know it’s harsh for incels to accept, since they are out, but many attractive young guys get laid on the net Daily, and girls at just 20 yo already have a relevant number of sexual partners...all of them beautiful


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> I need a wife guys...that’s all
> 
> *Possibly, a 6 in look*, it would be enough


It's your ridiculous standards which you simply can't have today as a non-Chad male.


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Great answer
> This is exactly what i observed , i even worked with italian guys and it fits description
> LEgit point that gymcelling is not so populat there and at south Europe guys are not buffed , they are lean stylemaxed with gret hair and skin
> Are beards and stubble popular there? Do s;layers rocks facial hair?


Some do have a beards, some don't...I don't think girls here care about a beard. They're pretty neutral about it. Young girls though do prefer the pretty boy look over a super masculine gorilla

I have no doubt that Lachowski in his prime would have no problem in getting super nice, high class and hot girlfriends here. Gigachad posted here? Doubt it. Showed his pics to my two sisters and both found him disgusting. He would probably slay among low class, village girls. But high class, beautiful, city girls prefer another kind of beauty.

This is an example of italian men that girls here found hot (in the attachment below)


Rich giù said:


> Noodle your friends are not so hot and popular as you think they are...
> 
> I know it’s harsh for incels to accept, since they are out, but many attractive young guys get laid on the net Daily, and girls at just 20 yo already have a relevant number of sexual partners...all of them beautiful



Are you sure? Because all the good looking girls where I live are dating some guys, they aren't even single. They don't slay around, at least in Italy. When they are on vacation abroad of course they may get much looser, but in Italy no way!
I think you are making judgments based on tv shows like "Uomini & Donne" and "Temptation Island" but that is just an over exaggeration and target mainly low class, village girls very tacky.
That being said even if they find those models attractive, I guarantee you they don't fuck them. Indeed they often get into relationships to fuck those girls. You see them dating this year a girl, next year another one...if they could get casual sex, they'll stay single


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Indeed, many italian chads, which are 7,5 8 in look, are singles and they fuck every girl, girls don’t have moral problems and they like it 

All chads over 30 I know are single, and, being unlucky, I have met many attractive guys and be in the same social circle...woman send them photos on the phone, they provoke, they want sex...

To me, whst you are saying is perfectly true but only for people between 6 and 7 

Under 6 both LTR and ONS are impossible, over 7 you can everything


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

Here is what italian girls like, this guy will attract much more that whatever low class, buff gigachad you can think of who girls here found disgusting

He has *HAIR *(italian girls love a thick, dense, NW0 in guys), skin, tan, eyes area, good clothes, and look high class. That's what italian girls love.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> Here is what italian girls like, this guy will attract much more that whatever low class, buff gigachad you can think of who girls here found disgusting
> 
> He has *HAIR *(italian girls love a thick, dense, NW0 in guys), skin, tan, eyes area, good clothes, and look high class. That's what italian girls love.


Yes, I agree 

This guy is a 7,5


----------



## Bullpill (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Indeed, many italian chads, which are 7,5 8 in look, are singles and they fuck every girl, girls don’t have moral problems and they like it
> 
> All chads over 30 I know are single, and, being unlucky, I have met many attractive guys and be in the same social circle...woman send them photos on the phone, they provoke, they want sex...
> 
> ...


Chad-pilled


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 28, 2019)

If you can get pussy in Italy you then you can get It everywhere


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Indeed, many italian chads, which are 7,5 8 in look, are singles and they fuck every girl, girls don’t have moral problems and they like it
> 
> All chads over 30 I know are single, and, being unlucky, I have met many attractive guys and be in the same social circle...woman send them photos on the phone, they provoke, they want sex...
> 
> ...


I can't post pics here, but I really know guys who are pretty good looking and they can't get any sex with beautiful girls outside of a relationship.
I don't know who you are referring too, are the girls you are talking about italians? Are they hot? High class? City girls? Those girls are almost impossibile to get outside of a relationship even for real Chad, at least here in Milan 
Don't know which city you're from though


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Anyway, though I agree wuth noodle on chad-like appearances here, I also think that traditional american chad ultra virile like Roman Reigns are very appreciated even by rich girls 

Beauty is much more a matter of armony and proportions, but being virile can help you to have the edge over competition


Noodlewhore said:


> I can't post pics here, but I really know guys who are pretty good looking and they can't get any sex with beautiful girls outside of a relationship.
> I don't know who you are referring too, are the girls you are talking about italians? Are they hot? High class? City girls? Those girls are almost impossibile to get outside of a relationship even for real Chad, at least here in Milan
> Don't know which city you're from though


What do you mean by High class? 
I know some chads and they have occasional sex with the same ease I have a shower...I do not know whether those girls are high-class, surely they are above average in look...

I’m from Pisa 
In Milan money are much more important, I agree, but in Milan there are male models, to be above average in Milan you need to be a 9


----------



## Sweboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Anyway, though I agree wuth noodle on chad-like appearances here, I also think that traditional american chad ultra virile like Roman Reigns are very appreciated even by rich girls
> 
> Beauty is much more a matter of armony and proportions, but being virile can help you to have the edge over competition
> 
> ...



Which surgeuns in rome/italy do orbital rim implants? I didn't know u could get them done in Europe!


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Sweboy said:


> Which surgeuns in rome/italy do orbital rim implants? I didn't know u could get them done in Europe!


I had a consult with dr.Pagnoni in August, he does orbital rims standard and customized 

He is very open-minded, though he rejected me when I asked a Lefort 3 

Another good surgeon for the eye/orbital area is Pascali, in Rome, who I will consult soon


----------



## Sweboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> I had a consult with dr.Pagnoni in August, he does orbital rims standard and customized
> 
> He is very open-minded, though he rejected me when I asked a Lefort 3
> 
> Another good surgeon for the eye/orbital area is Pascali, in Rome, who I will consult soon



What did they quote u? Ie price?


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Quote me? I don’t understand sorry


----------



## oldcell (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> Here is what italian girls like, this guy will attract much more that whatever low class, buff gigachad you can think of who girls here found disgusting
> 
> He has *HAIR *(italian girls love a thick, dense, NW0 in guys), skin, tan, eyes area, good clothes, and look high class. That's what italian girls love.


Agreed
What about balding? Do italian girls like heavy norwooded men?


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Well, I want to consult with as many surgeons as possible before operating, since I’m 34 and this will be my final surgery, if I do not ascend now I can die happy to have tried all the possibilities. Just that 

In case I stay ugly I’d rather die


----------



## oldcell (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Well, I want to consult with as many surgeons as possible before operating, since I’m 34 and this will be my final surgery, if I do not ascend now I can die happy to have tried all the possibilities. Just that
> 
> In case I stay ugly I’d rather die


Also guys its true that at ITaly guys live with mothers well into their 40? 
I knew some chads from Italy working like animators, both living with parents up into their 30
IT seems like tradition or strong family relationship


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> If he is a user in the italian community, yes, surely. Maybe he uses a different nickname.
> I have a legend tag in our forum


what's your name in forum dei brutti?


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Also guys its true that at ITaly guys live with mothers well into their 40?
> I knew some chads from Italy working like animators, both living with parents up into their 30
> IT seems like tradition or strong family relationship


Yes
Well, it goes without saying that to be independent is far better, but if have attractive face, you slay no matter what


Lorsss said:


> what's your name in forum dei brutti?



The same 
Rich guy


----------



## Sweboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Quote me? I don’t understand sorry



What does it cost? What is the price?


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

I prefer unbruttoforum anyway, now is dead 

The official Il forum dei brutti has a bad admin so people split in 3 other forums


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Nov 28, 2019)

White western women generally don't want to or need to submit to any man but the top 5-10 percent. And even then they give the aura of 'you're not that good, I could do better than you anyway'

I am trying to mentally erase white women from my mind. Just not see them. 95% don't want me and I don't need the bad attitude from the few who do.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Sweboy said:


> What does it cost? What is the price?



Ah ok

No it was not the price, which is not expensive at all, I just want to consult with more surgeons since, for my age and for my tiredness of living, this will be the last surgery

Dr Pagnoni uses medpore implants, do u know someone in europe that uses Idrossiapatite?
Dr. Pascali, from what we can see from his Instagram, uses a bone grafting technique + midface lifting + canto


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 28, 2019)

NCT said:


> If you can get pussy in Italy you then you can get It everywhere


@medialcanthuscel

*select game difficoulty:*


Beginner (South-East Asia)
Easy (South America)
Medium (Eastern Europe)
Moderate (Japan)
Hard (North America)
Expert (South Europe)
Extreme (North Europe)
Nightmare (Italy)


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

People from my Telegram group asked him about the price for customized infraorbital implants, I think is between 10 and 15k € 

However, for the reason I told you, I would be more confortable with a Lefort 3 osteotomy...the point is that he rejected it and probably no one in Europe does it...

Sinn modified lefort 3 is shitty guys, I need a Real lefort 3...


----------



## oldcell (Nov 28, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> @medialcanthuscel
> 
> *select game difficoulty:*
> 
> ...


I live at central and i would say its up there with USA at difficulty


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

pisslord said:


> imagine calling yourself an philosopher you pseudnigger


Have a nice day


Lorsss said:


> @medialcanthuscel
> 
> *select game difficoulty:*
> 
> ...


South America is too wide, in Argentina is tough almost like here, in Colombia/Venezuela/Perù is as easy as in east asia


----------



## Sweboy (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Ah ok
> 
> No it was not the price, which is not expensive at all, I just want to consult with more surgeons since, for my age and for my tiredness of living, this will be the last surgery
> 
> ...



Ok so I tired Google translate

Che cosa vuole esattamente aver pagato per gli impianti del cerchio orbitale? l'unica cosa che provoca segnali di allarme è che ho visto il dottor Taban rimuovere l'impianto medpore a favore dell'idrossiapatite. Tuttavia, non so se potrò viaggiare negli Stati Uniti per farlo, sarebbe stato molto più agevole nell'UE. Ma no, non conosco nessuno qui.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Anyway, being born and bread italian, for me, anywhere abroad is easy...even in the US or other south european countries 

That said, it is not impossible, you need to be a 7


Sweboy said:


> Ok so I tired Google translate
> 
> Che cosa vuole esattamente aver pagato per gli impianti del cerchio orbitale? l'unica cosa che provoca segnali di allarme è che ho visto il dottor Taban rimuovere l'impianto medpore a favore dell'idrossiapatite. Tuttavia, non so se potrò viaggiare negli Stati Uniti per farlo, sarebbe stato molto più agevole nell'UE. Ma no, non conosco nessuno qui.


Ok 

Yeah, I know the risks involved with Medpore...Idrossiapatite is better but no one does it here


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

Honestly I'd like to get away from this cesspool of a country. Not only it's going downhill because of terrible politicians, it actually stole my youth.
All the girls that were attracted to me in the past (some very hot, and one semi model) were foreigners from all parts of Europe. I have no problem in attracting them and I click with them much better in terms of common interests and personality.
I hate this country so much.
The people are shallow, materialistic, selfish and lack any respect whatsoever. Zero political correctness that translates in how people behave, like wild savages.
I prefer mild mannered people.

And better I don't talk about girls. I strongly believe they're the worst of Europe, not in terms of beauty (some are uglier) but in terms of attitude and pretension.
In italian we say they're "acide" and that make them appear even uglier and unpalatable than they already are.


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 28, 2019)

Accasciamoci e marciamo


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

NCT said:


> Accasciamoci e marciamo


I'm LDAR at the moment, waiting for saving enough money for my HT, then hope to move somewhere else in Europe 
I gave up completely on italian girls, not even trying anymore


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> I'm LDAR at the moment, waiting for saving enough money for my HT, then hope to move somewhere else in Europe
> I gave up completely on italian girls, not even trying anymore


Qui manco gigachad scopa senza problemi


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodle sei quello del redpillatore?
Italian redpill biggest community


----------



## spark (Nov 28, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Italy is like any other south country, it's the guys who rule here not women.
> 
> The guys who slay the most are trustfund chadlites who have fathers with connections and can afford to party non stop.
> 
> ...


LOL keep coping. Italy has one of the lowest fertility rates in the World which is the best indicator of who rules. Women destroy civilizations by stopping reproduction and becoming hypergamous whores. Exactly the fate of Italy.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

NCT said:


> Qui manco gigachad scopa senza problemi


Gigachad doesn’t fuck not because girls perceive him as hot and still reject getting laid, he doesn’t fuck here because they don’t perceive him as attractive...italian slayer face is like Lautaro Martinez, Inter Milan player, or, better still, Francisco Lachowsky


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

NCT said:


> Qui manco gigachad scopa senza problemi


ho fatto vedere le sue foto alle mie due sorelle (19 e 23 anni), hanno detto che è un cesso immondo   
ma a loro piacciono i prettyboy come quello che ho postato prima quindi non fanno testo


Rich giù said:


> Noodle sei quello del redpillatore?
> Italian redpill biggest community


non sono iscritto a forum italiani al momento, ma probabilmente mi iscrivo nei prossimi giorni


----------



## spark (Nov 28, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> @medialcanthuscel
> 
> *select game difficoulty:*
> 
> ...


Why are so many Eastern Europeans on PSL forums then? Despite the fact there are not only fewer EEs than WEs but also way fewer EEs speak English yet the region which most commonly visited lookism.net were the Balkans.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

spark said:


> LOL keep coping. Italy has one of the lowest fertility rates in the World which is the best indicator of who rules. Women destroy civilizations by stopping reproduction and becoming hypergamous whores. Exactly the fate of Italy.


Standing ovation 

Imagine what I feel when you overhear politicians repeating that fertility rate is low due to economic reasons....ahahahahah


spark said:


> Why are so many Eastern Europeans on PSL forums then? Despite the fact there are not only fewer EEs than WEs but also way fewer EEs speak English yet the region which most commonly visited lookism.net were the Balkans.


Because in the Balkans there are a lot of dinaric monsters...


----------



## spark (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Standing ovation
> 
> Imagine what I feel when you overhear politicians repeating that fertility rate is low due to economic reasons....ahahahahah


That doesn't even make much sense. Of course housing has gotten more pricey but Italy is still a wealthy country. I am from EE and even though economic reasons play a role (more so than in Italy) it's still a minor one. Politicians say they same here by the way. It's become a trope by now in my opinion.


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

spark said:


> Why are so many Eastern Europeans on PSL forums then? Despite the fact there are not only fewer EEs than WEs but also way fewer EEs speak English yet the region which most commonly visited lookism.net were the Balkans.


Personally I think EE isn't as easy as people make it out to be, but it's not the hardest either
I do believe Italy has by far the most incel per capita out of every country....there are literally thousands of them in various forums...some incel like, some not targeted specifically to incels but eventually they took over, like gnoccatravels.net which basically is incels bashing italian women and traveling abroad to get pussy. 
that forum alone get more than 1 million views per month (official statistics)...and Italy is a small country, so that is an enormous number that is indicative on how shitty things are here


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

spark said:


> That doesn't even make much sense. Of course housing has gotten more pricey but Italy is still a wealthy country. I am from EE and even though economic reasons play a role (more so than in Italy) it's still a minor one. Politicians say they same here by the way. It's become a trope by now in my opinion.


I know it doesn’t make sense, I think with my head 

Normies don’t


----------



## spark (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> Personally I think EE isn't as easy as people make it out to be, but it's not the hardest either
> I do believe Italy has by far the most incel per capita out of every country....there are literally thousands of them in various forums...some incel like, some not targeted specifically to incels but eventually they took over, like gnoccatravels.net which basically is incels bashing italian women and traveling abroad to get pussy.
> that forum alone get more than 1 million views per month (official statistics)...and Italy is a small country, so that is an enormous number that is indicative on how shitty things are here


Well I am ethnic so it's beyond over but it's only somewhat easy for well off foreigners. There is a reason Russia is number one in male suicide out of the entire world.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

spark said:


> Well I am ethnic so it's beyond over but it's only somewhat easy for well off foreigners. There is a reason Russia is number one in male suicide out of the entire world.


Where do u live?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> ho fatto vedere le sue foto alle mie due sorelle (19 e 23 anni), hanno detto che è un cesso immondo
> ma a loro piacciono i prettyboy come quello che ho postato prima quindi non fanno testo


Anche le mie
Gli ho fatto vedere lachowsky e hanno detto che è " normale"
Barrett e gandy invece sono " troppo aggressivi"
Ma vaffanculo


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

Russian girls are gold diggers and very pretentious, I too would be suicidal if I lived there. Especially considering it's a somewhat poor country, with a shitty weather and shitty politicians. 
But since they're gold diggers and materialistic, if you have some money to splash out you can bang them easily....that's why many people go there and in Ukraine for sex tourism
But they wouldn't fuck them without money, they're delusional


NCT said:


> Anche le mie
> Gli ho fatto vedere lachowsky e hanno detto che è " normale"
> Barrett e gandy invece sono " troppo aggressivi"
> Ma vaffanculo


ahahah le mie sono fidanzate con due prettyboy, non posso mettere le foto per privacy ma sono entrambi sul 7, bei ragazzi...specialmente uno, nessuno dei due è palestrato ma chissà perchè entrambi sono NW0


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

NCT said:


> Anche le mie
> Gli ho fatto vedere lachowsky e hanno detto che è " normale"
> Barrett e gandy invece sono " troppo aggressivi"
> Ma vaffanculo


That Barrett and Gangy are too aggressive, I agree...Gandy was chosen as a model for omosexual guys 

Barrett is hot but has very intimidating eyes

Lachowsky no way they can say he is normal, your sisters would risk dying for a night with him


Noodlewhore said:


> Russian girls are gold diggers and very pretentious, I too would be suicidal if I lived there. Especially considering it's a somewhat poor country, with a shitty weather and shitty politicians.
> But since they're gold diggers and materialistic, if you have some money to splash out you can bang them easily....that's why many people go there and in Ukraine for sex tourism
> But they wouldn't fuck them without money, they're delusional
> 
> ahahah le mie sono fidanzate con due prettyboy, non posso mettere le foto per privacy ma sono entrambi sul 7, bei ragazzi...specialmente uno, nessuno dei due è palestrato ma chissà perchè entrambi sono NW0


Once you have money, everything above 4 would be enough to fuck russian girls


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Lachowsky no way they can say he is normal, your sisters would risk dying for a night with him


Yes, but they are not the only ones Who reason like this
Below 7,5 you dont exist
Therefore he is normal


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes, russian and ukrainian girls are probably the biggest gold diggers on this planet.
No wonder those countries are full of sex tourists. Kiev in particular is chock full of them....so many italians there.
Then they go on gnoccatravels.net and say bullshit things like they charmed them with their savoir faire and good manners, when of course they only seduced them because they took them to expensive places and give them gifts. 
They are incels in denial, fucking cringe


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 28, 2019)

I think 7 is the point 

7,5 or above are very rare


----------



## pisslord (Nov 28, 2019)

Rich giù said:


> Have a nice day


I will, thanks


----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 28, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> you dont even know the gift you have with women who would priortize family and husbands over chad and vagina tingles. Just do like the rest of your countrymen and go to ukraine or bulgaria and fuck a bunch of whores then come back and find a wife.


tfw when you live in Ukraine


----------



## Noodlewhore (Nov 28, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> tfw when you live in Ukraine


damn, that must be a nightmare
so many gold diggers who go with ugly foreigners for money and get pump & dumped all the time 
and all that because they are materialistic whores who want the latest iphone and expensive clothes instead of settling down with a nice guy 

that's even worse than feminism


----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 28, 2019)

Noodlewhore said:


> damn, that must be a nightmare
> so many gold diggers who go with ugly foreigners for money and get pump & dumped all the time
> and all that because they are materialistic whores who want the latest iphone and expensive clothes instead of settling down with a nice guy
> 
> that's even worse than feminism


Awalt dude


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Nov 28, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


>


what a coincidence, was about to use this exact picture somewhere in this conversation


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Nov 29, 2019)

I believe Southern Europe is crap as well for girls. I lived in Spain for a while and the fertility rates are even lower than in WE Europe. Girls are very selective and think highly of themselves. The men are very thirsty and shower women with attention causing a damn 3/10 to think she is a 8/10. Spain is a man hating country and just last week there were feminist demonstrations. I guess Italy is similar to Spain as the culture is very similar.

It's in stark contrast with Poland where I banged just a few hrs after landing. Even Holland is much easier.


----------



## Rich giù (Nov 29, 2019)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I believe Southern Europe is crap as well for girls. I lived in Spain for a while and the fertility rates are even lower than in WE Europe. Girls are very selective and think highly of themselves. The men are very thirsty and shower women with attention causing a damn 3/10 to think she is a 8/10. Spain is a man hating country and just last week there were feminist demonstrations. I guess Italy is similar to Spain as the culture is very similar.
> 
> It's in stark contrast with Poland where I banged just a few hrs after landing. Even Holland is much easier.


It doesn’t work like that...it’s a myth 

If you are hot,there are no problems, it would be easy to fuck here were you beautiful


----------



## Mr manlet (Nov 29, 2019)

Pariah said:


> OP is fucked.


WE're All FUCKD


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 14, 2020)

Rich giù said:


> I am low T
> Italian girls that I could realistically have for a LTR are under 3 pls



Dove trovo le grassone sfatte?


----------



## kota (Feb 15, 2020)

Rich giù said:


> Early next year I am planning a big surgery, Lefort + bsso + Orbital rims in Rome, either Marianetti or Pagnoni


Does Marianetti do orbital rim implants in the same procedure as well?


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 15, 2020)

So is my life


----------



## CokoMleko (Feb 15, 2020)

Idontknowlol said:


> From what I've seen on the internet, girls in US use tinder pretty much just to fuck, and they are open about it
> 
> In my sub human balkan third world country, chicks use tinder as a way to chat with random dudes and gain confidence through white knights, with zero intense of fucking, or even going out on a date


woah a lot balkancels here, i am from Serbia, you?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 4, 2020)

True


----------



## BigBoletus (Dec 4, 2020)

Fucking volcels just fuck gypsy women they are the easiest.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 18, 2022)

Rich giù said:


> I think 7 is the point
> 
> 7,5 or above are very rare



@Rich giù 

what about this guy. Is he 7+ in Italy? I know he’s Italian but he got famous bc of Netflix

but if he wasn’t famous would Italian women find him attractive?


----------



## Paroxysm (Jan 18, 2022)

very legit thread

i fucked 3 girls and 2 of those were foreign, my third lay recently i got it only because of luck + extreme looksmaxing and lifting (this girl has a borderline fetish for hair muscly guys)

legit can't get shit in italy, even all my "e-relationships" like briefly sexting with some girls, were with girls that live abroad

i have it even harder because i'm a poorcel in sardinia so i'm locationcel on top of that


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 18, 2022)

Jfl this thread decomposed like 2 years ago, op is prolly slaying or roped by now.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 18, 2022)

Rich giù said:


> Hi guys
> 
> First, sorry for my English, which will be too academic, I do not know colloquial English.
> 
> ...


Fuck Italy ngl. 3rd world shit hole


----------

